# Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (bulbs ok)



## happywaffle (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey folks,
The title says it all. Ever since swappiong with a guy for some Depo Ecodes, which work fine, my turn signal blinks double-time like I've got a bulb out. Except, I don't.
Went out and changed all four bulbs, just in case, but same story.
Any ideas what could be wrong? I posted in the MkIV forum and some people said "wiring could be different" but I'm not sure what to do about that, or what to check.
Other explanation: are there any OTHER light bulbs that would cause the signal to blink fast when they go out?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (happywaffle)*

Are you sure that you have the correct bulbs?


----------



## happywaffle (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (dennisgli)*

Positive. I double-checked when I bought the new bulbs. 
Unless... do I need different bulbs because of the Ecode headlights? I wouldn't think so, but then I'm an idiot...


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (happywaffle)*

My E-codes use completely different bulbs - but they aren't Depo so I don't know what bulbs those use.


----------



## onebdgti (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (dennisgli)*

I have the same light s and had the same problem. The bulbs that you replaced were probably 3157NA the problem with them is were the ground wire connects on the socket. If you look at the plug in there are three places to put wires but only 2 are used. Mine had 1 hot on the end and the ground wire in the middle. If you look at the factory bolb sockets and wiring you will notice that the ground in on the end and so is the hot wire. So what I did I relocated the ground from the center of the socket to the end and the problem was fixed. Hope this helps cause it took me a while to figure this out.


----------



## happywaffle (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (onebdgti)*

Whoa, that's frickin EXACTLY what I was hoping for! Thanks for the info. I'll check it out tomorrow hopefully.
If that's it then I owe you a







for shizzle.


----------



## onebdgti (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (happywaffle)*

no problem man. And if you want some better light out of your Depos buy yourself a HID kit .


----------



## happywaffle (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (onebdgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onebdgti* »_no problem man. And if you want some better light out of your Depos buy yourself a HID kit .

hehe, when I have money!
Obvious question: how do you relocate the ground? I pulled at the wire with some pliers but it didn't come out of the plug.


----------



## onebdgti (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (happywaffle)*

The little spade connectors have a release clip in theme. It is not very easy to do but you need to find something small to release the clip I mean really small ( can't remember what I used.) You don't relase the spade connector from the backside but from the inside (the sinde that plugs into the bulb socket.) Hope that all of this helps you out.


----------



## happywaffle (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (onebdgti)*

Okay, I'll give it a shot - even tweezers were too small to fit in on the front side! Hmm. Anyone reading have any opinions? I wish I had a Swiss Army knife, those little tweezers might be perfect...


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (happywaffle)*

So the Depo lights use a 3157NA bulb for the turn signal? Never heard of an E-code headlight that used those.


----------



## happywaffle (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (dennisgli)*

That looks like the one I got... don't remember the number though...


----------



## onebdgti (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (happywaffle)*

No they use a different part #. The person who he got the lights off of took the socket and bulbs out of his original lights and put them in the e-codes.


----------



## happywaffle (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (onebdgti)*

Whoa, really? First I'd heard about that! (It was part of a general swap.)


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (happywaffle)*

If you didn't buy them new that makes sense to me. I can't see why even Depot would use those bulbs in E-codes - don't they come with city lights?


----------



## onebdgti (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (dennisgli)*

so did this solve your problem.


----------



## happywaffle (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (onebdgti)*

Thanks for checking in - have tried a couple of times but I haven't gotten the wire to come out! I found some tiny tweezers but even then I can only get one side (one "tong?") to fit into the little hole.
So you're saying the gold piece, the one that makes contact with the socket, comes out the "front"? Which allows the wire to come out the "back"? Just want to make sure I'm at least thinking in the right direction.


----------



## onebdgti (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (happywaffle)*

Yeah that's the way that it comes out. If I remember correct I used a piece of wire that goes from a servo to the steering on an old R/C car. If you have any of those laying around that are in pieces you might try that or maybe a really small paper clip stretched out. Hope this helps.


----------



## happywaffle (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (onebdgti)*

Hm, maybe I'm not getting it then. Did you loop the wire around something? Or am I trying to push on a part of the gold connector to release it? I think I'll take a couple pictures if I can't figure it out next time I'm in there.


----------



## happywaffle (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (happywaffle)*

Update: are you saying you used the wire to get the plug out? Or you used the wire to wire up the ground to the correct socket?


----------



## happywaffle (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (happywaffle)*

Alright, here's where we're at:
Back of the headlight...








Plug undone...








Looking straight at the plug...








Anyone have any input on how I get the white wire from the center to the outside? I've tried tugging but to no avail. If I run some teensy tweezers into the "front," there's a little tab thing that I can nudge in either direction. But it doesn't seem to do anything by way of loosening the wire or the contact.
Any suggestions?


----------



## happywaffle (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (happywaffle)*

bump - anyone?


----------



## happywaffle (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Ecodes make my turn signal blink fast? (happywaffle)*

bump


----------



## Quebster (Aug 6, 2015)

onebdgti said:


> I have the same light s and had the same problem. The bulbs that you replaced were probably 3157NA the problem with them is were the ground wire connects on the socket. If you look at the plug in there are three places to put wires but only 2 are used. Mine had 1 hot on the end and the ground wire in the middle. If you look at the factory bolb sockets and wiring you will notice that the ground in on the end and so is the hot wire. So what I did I relocated the ground from the center of the socket to the end and the problem was fixed. Hope this helps cause it took me a while to figure this out.


YOU, sir, are AMAZING! Sorry to "revive" an old thread, but I had to sign in just to thank you VERY much for this. This solved my hyper flash issue. I bought a used 2003 GTI the other day and have been trying desperately to figure out why I'm getting hyper flash when no bulbs are out and there aren't any LEDs. I started triple checking all the bulbs and replacing certain ones that weren't the exact wattage in hopes to fix with no luck. It wasn't until I found this that I was able to resolve by switching the ground wire from the middle to the outside connection. The GTI had these DEPO headlights off E-Bay with the Angel Eyes.

THANK YOU!


----------

